# heart beat 150 at 15 weeks-- gender?



## pkbaby

Heard baby on the doppler yesterday and she/he had a hb at 150...smack down in the middle.

I am a low carb eating person as a rule, but baby is a vegetarian, in particular baby loves fresh herbs and lemon.

As my uterus lifts, I seem to be forming more of a basketball.

thoughts?


----------



## PrincessSoph

probs girl. only cause they say over 140 is girl and under 140 is boy. my belly seems to be all at front and round and im having a lil girl and her hb is always between 144 and 150


----------



## Chaos

Jays_Wifey said:


> probs girl. only cause they say over 140 is girl and under 140 is boy. my belly seems to be all at front and round and im having a lil girl and her hb is always between 144 and 150


My sisters Mum says the same, and she was correct with the gender with all 3 of hers with this method, she was even right with my lil pickle (HB is at 160)


----------



## helen0381

My little boys hb is usually 135, they do say that girls have a hb over 140 but its anyones guess!! 

xxx


----------



## lissagayle

I heard that also..i want a girl.. so im hoping this works out for me the HB has always been over 150 last time it was 163!! woo hoo


----------



## Vici

Mine has varied from 135 to 160 so no telling :D

When my mum had my twin sisters the MW was convinced she had one of each as one slow and one fast HB but both were girls :S


----------



## whitelilly

Sorry but we're having a boy and his hb has always been about 165!


----------



## honey08

my LO at 20wk was 144 xx and were aving a boy x


----------



## coccyx

Heartbeat indicating gender did not work for any of my 4!:dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

My little wriggler is always 150 BPM or more and she is a little girl.


----------



## adzuki

my two heartbeat readings were 164 and 168 and it turned out to be a girl! 

:)
A


----------



## starah

My baby's heartbeat is always in the 150's and I'm having a girl :) although at one of my scans it was 139 hmm. I guess it depends on how much moving around the LO is doing at the time!


----------



## m_t_rose

My LO's heart rate was always in the 160's and he is a boy.


----------



## Babydearest

We're having a little boy and his heartbeat at 16 week scan was 150.


----------



## georgie1991

im having a girl and her heartbeat is always between 150 and 160.
but they say if ur carrying like a ball its a boy 


xxxx


----------



## Ducky77

Mine is 150 bpm and it's a girl :) good luck


----------



## Kim T

whitelilly said:


> Sorry but we're having a boy and his hb has always been about 165!

Same here... 
Heartbeat was 165 at around 15-16 weeks and we having a boy.


----------



## Lorien

We have always been in the 160s and we're having a boy...


----------



## raaychel

Aww she didnt tell me how fast my babys heartbeat was; just that it was very fas :( ​


----------



## SJK

pkbaby said:


> Heard baby on the doppler yesterday and she/he had a hb at 150...smack down in the middle.
> 
> I am a low carb eating person as a rule, but baby is a vegetarian, in particular baby loves fresh herbs and lemon.
> 
> As my uterus lifts, I seem to be forming more of a basketball.
> 
> thoughts?

sorry but I thought the old wives tales were a load of crap, my lil boys hb was 160 :blush:, sorry! xx


----------



## claireclaired

Hi Ive read up on this theory and Im afraid to tell you there is no truth in it. Professionals studied it some years ago and there is no correlation. The HB changes in each stage of pregnancy.

Sorry to disappoint!!
Calire xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Caylee was never above 156 and its a girl


----------

